# Third, Fourth and Fifth button's



## husker4515 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey guys here are some buttons I finished this week.


----------



## skeeter629 (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice buttons Husker!


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 2, 2011)

Excellent! Great pipe and color. 

Harold


----------



## husker4515 (Apr 2, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> Excellent! Great pipe and color.
> 
> Harold



Thank you both for the nice critique. Also, I want to thank everyone on this great forum, especially you Harold. Harold, I have been using your gold washing and cleaning techniques exclusively.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 3, 2011)

husker4515 said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent! Great pipe and color.
> ...


As you should! They work, and very well, I might add. The proof is in your posted picture. 

Harold


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 3, 2011)

So round! So pretty! 8)


----------



## jeneje (Apr 22, 2011)

I hope mine turns out that good nice job. 8) 

Ken


----------



## dtectr (Apr 22, 2011)

glorycloud said:


> So round! >>> 8)


 "So firm, so fully packed - that's my gal!" (obscure bluegrass/Lucky Strikes reference).
Very nice! Feel good to hold, don't they?


----------



## husker4515 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, and yes they are fun to play with.


----------

